# Leftover wood, fun projects



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

How many times have you finished a project to find small ends of lumber leftover?

I choose to save them and have found a great pass time creating small vechicles.

This is some of the projects I played at. I likely will run out of places to put them before I run out of scrap wood.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

Have not seen you around lately and always enjoy your posts. I love wooden toys and you have done an excellent job on these. I really need to give it a shot one day.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bob

You gentleman were not forgotten,,,, just a busy time in my life. 

The basic idea came from Google Sketchup. When I see good wood (but small) going to waste I try to find a home for it. The beauty is,,,,, on such a simple project the mistakes hide easy, just say "that was my plan" 

I still find myself a little busy, but the mind needs to get back to some basics. I do enjoy the forum and the members. I am hoping to get some some quality time here once again.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi John,
A wonderful way to use up "scraps". I guess nothing is scrap. Just little pieces waiting to be made into something neat.
Good to see you again.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Gene,,, just starting to stretch the legs now and find out what has been going on.  I sure like the first name idea on our introductions,,,, friendly. 

Have a great day


----------



## kushie1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> You gentleman were not forgotten,,,, just a busy time in my life.
> 
> ...


Hey John: I have made a couple of wall plaques, etc. and have a flaw in each one, mainly because I am new at woodworking and have cut corners. You call your flaws "that was my plan", while I call my Early American plaque mistakes as "Rustic pieces." It has sure fooled some of my friends.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jack

I guess a good creator can "plan for errors" but them errors never follow my plan,,,, so comes the word improvise,,,,,, I have used words like character, original, planned, and now armed with "rustic"  

The build was fun and very forgiving of errors.

Have a great day!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey John....your toys look great & a darn sight more useful than feeding hardwood scraps into the fireplace. I gotta get up off my duff pretty soon & start fumbling around in the shop.

Lee


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Lee

You seem to have quite a collection of toys, and some very nice pieces in your gallery. I don't think those creations were built sitting on your "duff"  I like the dump truck, yes sir.

Thanks for your kind words.

Have a great day


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*toys*

Hi John: What a lot of people dont understand is that those little things can sometimes take up more of your time than the larger projects, very nice workmanship!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Michael

Yes you are so right, them pesty little suckers do drag the hours out of you. The more detail the more hours. I like to be able to sit at the bench and putter with them, it is relaxing for me.

I feel I have to take that extra step of precaution when working on the big projects,,,, it is a sin to mess up a piece of expensive wood.  

Thanks for the kind words, and have yourself a great woodworking day.


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi John,

Very nice. I particularly like the catapult. I can see a couple young grandsons who would enjoy playing with it. They say copying is the dearest kind of flattery so I'm going to try to flatter you by using your idea there.

Thanks much - keep up the good work.
Bruce


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bruce

I could actually thank Lee Valley for the idea, they were sold out at Christmas and I said to myself, "you can build one of them". I actually built two, the other is sitting as well, waiting for a home. My three grand children 14, 15, 16 are a little old, but I still have two unmarried children,,,,, there is hope.

The beauty of them puppes is "there is not a right way" to build them. You just have to be sure they shoot something.  By the way is there an age limit on children,,,,, I like to shoot things around with it.  I have a cat that loves chasing little aluminium foil balls. 

I can see you enjoy working with Oak, nice job on the wall unit. Have a great day


----------

